# Lucy our sweet Lurcher



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

On Tuesday 10th May 2011 our dear sweet kind Lurcher Lucy passed away aged 15 years 3 months , we have had her for over 14 years adopted from Wood Green shelters. It is with a heavy heart i find myself writing this post on Rainbow Bridge Lucy was a huge part of our lives and a true priviledge to have had as part of our family, She was the sweetest natured dog who loved everyone and all our pets incliuding our nine cats.She had great spirit and despite having two cruciate ligament repairs in her youth and a heart murmer for many years lived to a grand old age for her breed.Nether the less we are devastated as her passing was so quick she suddenly could no longer stand and was put to sleep in my son's arms at the vets in the back of our car,all this happened within 40 minutes. We will miss her terribly.Cannot believe she has gone bless her soul.

LUCY, we will miss you forever, you were greatly loved, go over Rainbow Bridge sweetheart go find your best friend Pepsi, and Oscar, Ben, Rosie,Snoopy, Amber ,Perry,Molly love you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry for your loss 

R.I.P Lucy


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

I know it's hard for you. R.I.P Lucy


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RIP lovely Lucy xxx


----------



## Di13 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm so so sorry for your loss. I totally feel your pain. I lost my beautiful Lucy a yorkie/cavalier exactly 4 weeks today, she was 15yrs and 7months, its so so hard.

Thinking of you.
Take care. x


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

RIP Lucy, have un at the bridge with all your friends xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So Sorry for your loss. Losing a member of your family is devastating. Lucy was a close member for many years so you will find it hard for a while.
In time the happy memories of her will make you smile again.
It sounded like she had a great life with you and all your human and animal family.
R.I.P Lucy and have fun at Rainbow Bridge with your old friends xx


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

Thankyou to you all for your kindness and messages of support , very much appreciated.It has been 4 days since Lucy passed away, I find myself thinking of her constantly and the tears keep coming its difficult to look at her 'places' around the house feeding the other dogs without her and walking the dogs without her, i know we have many wonderful happy memories of Lucy over the years and we will never forget those but right now it is so hard.

To make matters worse on Friday my son and i were walking our other 3 dogs Sooty, Tessa and her son Ziggy when a dog ran out of nowhere and attacked Tessa the smallest of our 2 Jack Russells the dog had her by the neck and was shaking her the owner could not get it off Tessa was screaming she is such a placid soul the owners neighbour came running over and got it off eventually,it was all we needed this week ,thankfully Tessa has a ver thick wired haired coat and though very bruised and shook up was ok ,i wish owners would keep their dogs in if they are unpredictable, could have done witout that on any given day but even harder this week.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Have seen Lucys photo on your profile page and she is absolutely gorgeous

My heart goes out to you-we lost our Lulu 15 weeks ago,it happened very suddenly
and I still cant believe she has gone,she was a collie cross,aged 14 and we had had her since she was 3 mths old

Like you there are so any things which remind you of her - I would still put out 2 dishes and then realise I only needed 1,still look for her in the places she liked to sleep,still went to call her name and expect to see her running up to me.

Our other dog Buster,14,has dementia-though they grew up together he doesnt realise she has gone

The feelings we go through are so strong and can be overwhelming -little things would make me howl and just coping with ordinary everyday life was and still is a struggle
I received a lot of support on here and another forum site-its good to know that others are here to share your happy times and support you in times of sadness
So we are all here for you -P.M me any time if you want to talk

Sending you a BIG HUG 
Maureen


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, thinking of you.XX


----------

